# Next class?



## Andrew Green (Feb 14, 2007)

So what does everyone want to do next class?  Assume the instructor has been magically enlightened with the ability to teach anything.  What do you want to work on, completely regardless of style?


----------



## charyuop (Feb 14, 2007)

There is not really anything that I want to do in a class. I like the Art very much and whatever Sensei introduces each time is something I enjoy.
Maybe that is my main problem, I like what we do so much that I tend sometimes to forget to take it as Martial...


----------



## bydand (Feb 14, 2007)

Ground techniques.  I love ground techniques!  Then again that is kind of what we are doing anyway so I'm in luck.  I always find whatever we are doing is what I really like regardless of what it is.   Just like to train I guess.


----------



## Shaderon (Feb 14, 2007)

I want to do what my instructor is doing tonight in extra class (We just exchanged emails), pad work and sparring, my two favourites.   Hubby says I'm not allowed to go though... stupid valentines day *sniff*


----------



## Infinite (Feb 14, 2007)

How not to get my **** handed to me in free sparing...

Oh wait he is teaching me that I just learn slow 

--Infy


----------



## Laurentkd (Feb 14, 2007)

kick targets!!!

I could kick targets every day of the week!!!

In fact, a lot of times I do!!


Seriously though, just kicking is so benificial to improve the technique, speed, power, follow through, balance, focus, energy, everything IMO


----------



## still learning (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello, Every so often we introduce new techniques/ or escapes in our classes.  A new challenge to the students. (Not your everyday stuffs).

There is so much more to learn and do things differently.  Sometimes ideas come from situtions that happens in the NEWS...What would you do in those cases?

Also Martial art magazines, books,movies,going to other martial art schools can give more ideas.  

As for students you can always ask your Teachers....What if?  Can we try this?  What can we do?  How do we do it?  We want to learn a little more on this? ....do not limit yourself here?  ......sometimes it is the sample things that works the best!  .....like learning to run away......Aloha


----------



## zDom (Feb 15, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> So what does everyone want to do next class?  Assume the instructor has been magically enlightened with the ability to teach anything.  What do you want to work on, completely regardless of style?



I'd like to work on judo-style randori and ground work.

Those are two areas that I would like to become more comfortable in.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 15, 2007)

more free sparring.  Whenever we do randori stuff, unless I get my butt handed to me by one of the dans (Which is comically easy for the GM and 4th dan).  I love working non or very light contact sparring drills.

However, I never get enough of hapkido wrist and clothes techniques


----------



## Drac (Feb 15, 2007)

matt.m said:


> However, I never get enough of hapkido wrist and clothes techniques


 
Same here...


----------



## Yeti (Feb 15, 2007)

Having been away from training for longer than I care to count (stupid money), I wouldn't care WHAT we did in class...just as long as I got to tie on a belt and stand in line.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Multiple attacker randori!  Unfornately most of the senior students are caught up in the crazy thing called life and we haven't been able to get more than 2 or 3 in the dojo at the same time.  Oh, we can always work multiple attackers from a blending (awasse) standpoint with the lower ranking students.


----------



## still learning (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello, I know at times we wish on the next class (present one) was CANCEL.

Hey teacher...can we cancel today's class....we are tired and want to go HOME!

Today class: Cancel?  .....yeaaaaaaa for the really tires ones!
=====================================================

Actully the more tired you are before class?  The better the work outs will be.  A tired body needs  to get the blood flowing, after the class you will feel so much better!

===================================

Only this post is cancel, now, today,on time,and over here, NOTE: I once cancel my subsription to Black Belt magazine...LOTS OF REGRETS....aaah


Aloha,


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 8, 2007)

Sparring. Teaching my students to keep their hands up.:ultracool


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 8, 2007)

This is too easy I would want to learn the coin trick you know the one when they hide it in your ear and then finds it in the other one.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 8, 2007)

drunken kung fu


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2007)

Flying Crane said:


> drunken kung fu


 
That's easy, I use to do that all the time :drinkbeer and then kung fu :uhyeah: (of course that was many many years ago)

The way I feel today 
Taiji class anything Chen style (I train Yang style)
For Xingyi, whatever my Sifu has planned will do.
For Sanda, whatever my Sifu has planned will do


----------



## meta_aesthete (Mar 10, 2007)

Running. Like, evasion techniques for after you dump your attacker on their butt and make your getaway. Instructors always say "then run if you can." 

But if you don't know how to run efficiently, or use geometry and obstacles to your advantage in a foot pursuit, you may get caught again. I just think a whole running/parkour-type class would rule.


----------

